# Vigi Access



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

As a former military medic I came across this really interesting site, which was set up by the WHO back in 2015 to allow anyone access to their entire database.



VigiAccess



To get access to the data you need to agree to their rules, you are then taken to a second page, here I typed in the search box,

Covid-19 Vaccine

I was flabergasted at what I found???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Please tell ?


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

treefork said:


> Please tell ?


see link, VigiAccess  search covid-19 vaccine.


----------

